# cervical spine sx



## lkcarpenter (Mar 3, 2010)

i have coded posterior laminectomy cervical 3-6, lateral mass screws, instrumentation 3-6, fusion with bmp  & local autograft, 3-6, foraminotomies bilateral 4-5 & 5-6 like this : 22600, 22614x2, 22842, 63020-50, 63035-50x2,
and 20936. dx code 721.1.  what is missing?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 3, 2010)

lkcarpenter said:


> i have coded posterior laminectomy cervical 3-6, lateral mass screws, instrumentation 3-6, fusion with bmp  & local autograft, 3-6, foraminotomies bilateral 4-5 & 5-6 like this : 22600, 22614x2, 22842, 63020-50, 63035-50x2,
> and 20936. dx code 721.1.  what is missing?



The only thing I see missing is the BMP.  BMP=20930

I do have one question:  Were all *three* levels performed *bilaterally*? It's written as if only C4-C5 & C5-C6 were performed bilaterally...->   "3-6, foraminotomies *bilateral 4-5 & 5-6*"  *   Questioning 63020-50  (C3-C4)*


Just making sure


----------

